# planting brackish



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience with planting a brackish tank, i am looking for some plants that will tolerate brackish water. I already have some java fern looking others as well. Thanks. ... ... David


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

anubis and mangrove are some.. google has lots of ideas, been a long time since i had brackish


----------

